# Do you allow your GSD to play with tennis balls?



## Stella's Mom (Mar 8, 2011)

I was so happy that Stella was a ball driven maniac until last week when we showed up for our first Shutzhund meeting.

In conversation with the lead guy we were discussing Stella and her habits. I mentioned that loves to play fetch with the tennis balls and is very competitive about outrunning other dogs to get the ball and putting on some good maneuvers to keep the dogs away from the thrown ball.

Well aside from the fact that he said she should really not be going to dog parks now that she is beginning Shutzhund (the dog should play more with you rather than entertaining herself at the park with other dogs). He said that tennis balls will wear down the enamel of the teeth, not to mention the possiblity of the dog choking on a broken ball or swallowing it.

I have since put up the balls and have begun playing with jute tugs instead.

Please let me know your thoughts on tennis balls.


----------



## PaddyD (Jul 22, 2010)

I agree with his advice.


----------



## crewchief_chick (Feb 2, 2011)

I quit letting Kendra have normal tennis balls, and we have instead bought the supersized one from TSC, and only let her play with it under supervision.


----------



## jprice103 (Feb 16, 2011)

I don't let my dog play with tennis balls anymore, since I've heard so many horror stories about them. Both choking issues and teeth issues. I replaced all of my tennis balls with the Jumbo Chuck Its. They are too large for her to swallow, and won't hurt her teeth. The downside is that I could get a 12 pack of tennis balls for $10, and ONE Chuck It is $7!! But I'd rather be safe than sorry!! I just keep my eyes open for sales, and buy multiples and put them away...just in case she would ever lose one!


----------



## Scarlettsmom (Jul 12, 2011)

Scarlett can pop and destroy "dog tennis" balls, but NOT the Penn "people" tennis balls. She is NOT ball driven though, and really just leaves them all over the house for us to trip on. She prefers her big, squeaky soccer ball to the tennis balls. She has never broken a real tennis ball, but the dog ones last about 10 seconds.


----------



## NancyJ (Jun 15, 2003)

You want me to take a picture of my dogs teeth?
I do play ball but it is between me and the dog only.
Plus there is some recent concern they may be carcinogenic too


----------



## Miss Molly May (Feb 19, 2010)

Stella's Mom said:


> I was so happy that Stella was a ball driven maniac until last week when we showed up for our first Shutzhund meeting.
> 
> In conversation with the lead guy we were discussing Stella and her habits. I mentioned that loves to play fetch with the tennis balls and is very competitive about outrunning other dogs to get the ball and putting on some good maneuvers to keep the dogs away from the thrown ball.
> 
> ...


 
We buy Kong tennis balls they say their balls will not harm teeth! So far so good Molly's teeth are perfect


----------



## Girth (Jan 27, 2011)

I use tennis balls for my dog as a reward for when he does a good job and to let him know our training session is over. Usually he has access to the ball till we get back to the car. Other than I put away the tennis balls.


----------



## lkcheertex (Apr 20, 2011)

Thanks for posting this. I had no idea that tennis balls were bad. We used to use the Chuck It balls but we lost most of them and since I play tennis we have tons of old balls around and were using those.


----------



## kiya (May 3, 2010)

Since joining this forum, I learned how bad tennis balls are and replaced all the balls with other types of balls (we have quite the assortment now). Lakota popped almost all of them anyway. I did save one for Kiya since that was the only thing she really played with, fortunately she's learned to play with other type balls.


----------



## Stella's Mom (Mar 8, 2011)

Miss Molly May said:


> We buy Kong tennis balls they say their balls will not harm teeth! So far so good Molly's teeth are perfect


Ohhhhh I need to check into those balls. Thanks for the tip.


----------



## Stella's Mom (Mar 8, 2011)

Girth said:


> I use tennis balls for my dog as a reward for when he does a good job and to let him know our training session is over. Usually he has access to the ball till we get back to the car. Other than I put away the tennis balls.


Yeah I have heard that K9 trainers use the balls as a reward. I guess if it is just for a short amount of time it becomes a very high value reward without a lot of chance to cause damage.

I am going to check into Kong balls as another poster suggested.


----------



## jennyp (Jun 18, 2011)

Oh no! My dad plays tennis so there are plenty of them around and Brody chews them all the time!! Thank you for this post. I will stop that imediately.


----------



## Stella's Mom (Mar 8, 2011)

jprice103 said:


> I don't let my dog play with tennis balls anymore, since I've heard so many horror stories about them. Both choking issues and teeth issues. I replaced all of my tennis balls with the Jumbo Chuck Its. They are too large for her to swallow, and won't hurt her teeth. The downside is that I could get a 12 pack of tennis balls for $10, and ONE Chuck It is $7!! But I'd rather be safe than sorry!! I just keep my eyes open for sales, and buy multiples and put them away...just in case she would ever lose one!


Good Idea. I need to start checking into some other options as suggested.


----------



## sharkey19 (Sep 25, 2011)

I use the Kong tennis balls. They claim they aren't abrasive, I don't know whether to trust that or not. But Dax only has access to them when we go to the park to play fetch. I think as long as they don't spend a lot of time chewing them, it should be ok for their teeth.


----------



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

No. 

I lost my Cashdog to a tennis ball-sized ball 15 months ago. It wasn't a tennis ball, it was a Kong ball the same size as a tennis ball. My husband was playing fetch with him when the ball went down his throat and he suffocated to death. 

Since then I've kind of made it my mission to convince other GSD owners and owners of other big-breed dogs to only use balls that can't fit anywhere near their dog's back teeth.


RIP sweet Cashdog.


----------



## fuzzybunny (Apr 29, 2011)

Emoore, keep telling what happened because you are changing people's actions. I only buy the bigger kong balls now after reading about Cash. You're making a difference.


----------



## marshies (May 18, 2011)

I threw Kong's, not Kong balls, for my older shepherd, and he LOVED it. It was large on one end and irregularly shaped so it doesn't slip down easily.

Emoore, I'm so sorry for your loss. I will definitely take your story to heart.


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

I'm less concerned about the tennis balls wearing down my dogs' teeth, and more concerned about the real danger of suffocation from swalling a ball - so no, I don't let my dogs play with tennis balls or balls of the same size as tennis balls. I use the large Chcuking balls and ball launchers. 

The trainer was right also about how you need to be the center of play and rewards for Stella - My dogs get all exited about playing with me, other dogs don't mean much to them.


----------



## sharkey19 (Sep 25, 2011)

I'm sorry about your loss Emore. I will make sure to spread your story


----------



## Daydreamer (Jan 25, 2010)

My 2 1/2 year old female has already worn the tips off her canines. When she was younger we used reg. tennis balls until we noticed the wear on her teeth then we swithced to the large Kong balls (because of EMoores story) but they still were too abrasive. We only use large rubber balls now. Ellie has alot of ball drive so this may not be too much of an issue with dogs who don't have a high ball drive.


----------



## Rott-n-GSDs (Jul 7, 2010)

Just made the decision to stop giving tennis balls.

Nova LOVES tennis balls... going to be so hard. He loves to carry them around and squeeze them with his teeth. I hope he likes the bigger chuck-it balls... I had already stopped using those because they seemed like they would slip down easier due to the lack of "fuzz."


----------



## Stella's Mom (Mar 8, 2011)

Rott-n-GSDs said:


> Just made the decision to stop giving tennis balls.
> 
> Nova LOVES tennis balls... going to be so hard. He loves to carry them around and squeeze them with his teeth. I hope he likes the bigger chuck-it balls... I had already stopped using those because they seemed like they would slip down easier due to the lack of "fuzz."



Buy a jute tug. My girl loves it and she plays with it often. I got mine from Elite K9 online. There prices seemed to be pretty good.
She loved loved balls too.


----------



## 1sttimeforgsd (Jul 29, 2010)

When my lab was a puppy she played with golf balls a lot, the vet told me he had removed up to 8 golf balls in a lab before so we quit letting her have them. He also advised us at the same time that a tennis ball would wear the enamel from the teeth. So when Ace came along he was not allowed to have any small type balls to play with, so he would just go find a lump of coal or a rock. It sure keeps you on your feet removing objects from those little land sharks mouths.


----------



## Rott-n-GSDs (Jul 7, 2010)

Thanks for the recommendation, going to go look them up. 

Nova also LOVES to play fetch.. he pretty much lives for it. Maybe the bigger kong balls would work for that.


----------



## NancyJ (Jun 15, 2003)

Even the non fiberglass tennis balls pick up dirt and sand like nobody's business and that is abrasive...I, too, used to buy those.

I like the large orange and blue balls that come with the chuck-it (there is finally a big dog chuck it) yes a lot of GSDs have died from tennis ball sized balls. For fetch play it seems to be particularly durable (Tenniss balls were usually ruined after a few days of throwing anway by the hard bite bringing them back)

They only have a few things designed for chewing. Ball and tug only with me.


----------



## Stella's Mom (Mar 8, 2011)

Rott-n-GSDs said:


> Thanks for the recommendation, going to go look them up.
> 
> Nova also LOVES to play fetch.. he pretty much lives for it. Maybe the bigger kong balls would work for that.


I use to have a mutt named Nova when I was a kid. We got her after my Dad bought his new Chevy Nova. 

She was a black dog that we picked up from the pound and she would go around the neighborhood stealing people's laundry off the lines and somehow bringing back all kinds of dead kill.

She was a trip. We had a large yard and back then people were alot more lenient about not keeping your dogs tied up and tethered. She was out and about a few hours a day because we lived in kind of a rural spot.


----------



## Rott-n-GSDs (Jul 7, 2010)

Stella's Mom said:


> I use to have a mutt named Nova when I was a kid. We got her after my Dad bought his new Chevy Nova.


Nova got his name because we wanted to keep to a theme (we had a Luna and an Apollo). The meaning is two fold: Nova as in "supernova," because he's white and an exploding ball of energy, and Nova as in "cassanova" because he likes to hump his bed.


----------



## Stella's Mom (Mar 8, 2011)

Rott-n-GSDs said:


> Nova got his name because we wanted to keep to a theme (we had a Luna and an Apollo). The meaning is two fold: Nova as in "supernova," because he's white and an exploding ball of energy, and Nova as in "cassanova" because he likes to hump his bed.



because he likes to hump his bed. :rolleyes

Oh shucks, what's a boy to do


----------



## Germanshepherdlova (Apr 16, 2011)

No tennis balls for my dogs because of they are a choking hazard.


----------



## Syaoransbear (Sep 25, 2008)

Before I knew how bad they were, my reason for buying them was because they didn't last very long and I'm not a tennis player, so I was never really in a place that sold them. I like the chuck-it ultra balls the best. I've never had one break yet, and they are easy to spot in the grass.


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

Rafi spends many hours a day with a ball in his mouth so I buy him the non-toxic rubber balls from Planet Dog. I usually buy the ones that have a 5 chomper rating.


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

I let pups play with them, but once they are bigger and have their adult teeth, no more tennis balls. I have given them the huge doggy ones, but only in the house where they won't get dirty. They don't last long, get cracked and are thrown away. My guys only play with balls on ropes or other balls that are too large for them to swallow. Even the balls on ropes are sized for the dog with Donovan getting the huge 3" balls from Elite K-9 and the girls playing with the 2.5" balls.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

I've never ever given tennis balls....cuz balls are all my dogs have for recreational play.
I have the medium or large size gappay ball on string, Roniball, Elite, wubba, Orbee balls for training. I mix those up. I also use tugs, but not jute, I use the synthetic (french linen) tugs and they do last, are a bit easier on the mouth than jute. Though Karlo has no problem crushing the sleeve during SchH.
Karlo's teeth have gone flat from the jollyballs so those are now off limits. Along with the teaserball that he obsessively tears up his face/snout with.
He is a grinder/kneader ball dog, just won't carry them gently.


----------



## JanaeUlva (Feb 5, 2011)

Nope no tennis balls. Love the chuck-it balls. We use all of them - the original orange & blue balls, the whistler ball is fun and glow in the dark for early morning training and retrieving. Plus they now have a pocket chucker that is half the length of the original that is nice for sticking in your back pocket during training. I too look for sales on Amazon and buy in quantity.

We lose about 6 last winter when Minka was young and the snow is deep but found all of them in the spring! It will be interesting to see if her ability to sniff them out of the deep snow will improve this winter with her being older.


----------



## RocketDog (Sep 25, 2011)

Emoore...I'm so sorry. What a sweet face.


----------



## jermnang (Jun 26, 2011)

I never knew tennis balls were this dangerous! I guess i'm getting the "chuck-it" balls tomorrow. I love this site!!


----------



## vicky2200 (Oct 29, 2010)

I dont let my dogs because they rip them to shreds and make a mess/eat it within seconds. As for wearing down the teeth: Im no expert but I dont think a tennis ball would wear down teeth more than any other ball or toy that is held in the mouth too much.


----------



## sparra (Jun 27, 2011)

I once watched a friends Dobe choke to death on a tennis ball  It was one of the most horrible things I have ever seen and i will never forget it....so no tennis balls for my dogs.


----------



## susnrob (Oct 10, 2011)

Sadie plays with a chuck-it ball and a vibram ball! She loves them both


----------



## cassadee7 (Nov 26, 2009)

No tennis balls here at all since I got Saber, only the Mega huge chuckits and large balls. Thanks Emoore. RIP Cashdog.


----------



## Syaoransbear (Sep 25, 2008)

Syaoransbear said:


> Before I knew how bad they were, my reason for buying them was because they didn't last very long and I'm not a tennis player, so I was never really in a place that sold them. I like the chuck-it ultra balls the best. I've never had one break yet, and they are easy to spot in the grass.


**NOT *buying them


----------



## Miss Molly May (Feb 19, 2010)

Stella's Mom said:


> Ohhhhh I need to check into those balls. Thanks for the tip.


We buy the mega size balls that squeak and Molly goes nut for them!Air KONG Squeaker Tennis Balls at PETCO


----------



## Lilie (Feb 3, 2010)

Miss Molly May said:


> We buy the mega size balls that squeak and Molly goes nut for them!Air KONG Squeaker Tennis Balls at PETCO


That is the kind we get for Hondo as well. Also, because of their size, it's harder for them to roll under the furniture. 

Hondo was a puppy when I first read about Cash. I went through the house and threw away any ball (hard or soft) that was fist size or smaller. I'll never take that chance.


----------



## e.rigby (May 28, 2011)

I did end up looking it up, so far, the only information that seems solid about tennis balls destroying teeth comes from the constantly chewing/catching/biting action that when done against the outside of a tennis ball creates friction and thus that wears down the teeth (think brillo pad) however, playing with a tennis ball sparingly isn't going to hurt. The chocking hazard is going to be there NO MATTER WHAT you play with if it's small enough to go down your dog's throat, chances are some dog some where has chocked on it. It's important to always be vigilant and mindful of the game and what your dog is doing as well as your dog's play style.

I play with tennis balls with all of my dogs, and I will continue doing so. It's not the only game I play with my dogs - but it adds variety.


----------



## DFrost (Oct 29, 2006)

I use a lot of tennis balls when training. They are used strictly as a reward. The dog is not permitted to keep them. 

DFrost


----------



## Catu (Sep 6, 2007)

No tennis ball here either. The GSD of a friend died choking with a tennis ball during a training session, not worth the risk. My dogs play with rubber balls and kong balls but ALWAYS with a string on them.


----------



## sparra (Jun 27, 2011)

Emoore said:


> No.
> 
> I lost my Cashdog to a tennis ball-sized ball 15 months ago. It wasn't a tennis ball, it was a Kong ball the same size as a tennis ball. My husband was playing fetch with him when the ball went down his throat and he suffocated to death.
> 
> ...


Emoore....I didn't read the whole thread b4 I posted about my friends dog dying the same way as your beloved Cashdog. I am so sorry that happened to you and your husband. Having seen it happen I know how horrible it is and I too try to tell everyone about the dangers of tennis balls.


----------



## DFrost (Oct 29, 2006)

I've trained dogs for over 40 years using tennis balls. I've never had a dog die because of choking on a tennis ball. I'm talking a lot of dogs. I still use. The dogs never have them unattended, but are used for reward. 

DFrost


----------



## sparra (Jun 27, 2011)

DFrost said:


> I've trained dogs for over 40 years using tennis balls. I've never had a dog die because of choking on a tennis ball. I'm talking a lot of dogs. I still use. The dogs never have them unattended, but are used for reward.
> 
> DFrost


Fair enough.....but that doesn't mean it won't happen. Because I have seen it actually happen in front of my eyes and seen what a horrible way it is for them to die I just won't take that chance anymore.
Oh.... and supervision had nothing to do with it. This dobe just went after the ball after my friend threw it for her and she scooped it up while running and inhaled it in a split second....we were right there but couldn't do a thing about it as it was lodged in her throat.....
I guess it is like anything.....bad things sometimes happen but does that mean you should stop doing things in case something horrible happens? No....but you can use balls that are too big for them to choke on and then you know it will never happen and the dogs still get to have their fun.


----------



## Stella's Mom (Mar 8, 2011)

sparra said:


> Emoore....I didn't read the whole thread b4 I posted about my friends dog dying the same way as your beloved Cashdog. I am so sorry that happened to you and your husband. Having seen it happen I know how horrible it is and I too try to tell everyone about the dangers of tennis balls.


I am so sorry for all that have lost their dogs this way.
I can no longer in good conscience use a tennis ball with my dog.

How horrible and terrifying to watch your dog suffocate to death.

The only balls that I will now use will be a large semi deflated soccer ball and I need to check out the kong balls that others have recommended.

If you notice in the pic, Stella has a chuck it ball next to her. This was right before we started Shutzhund and learned of the dangers of tennis balls.


----------



## e.rigby (May 28, 2011)

sparra said:


> Fair enough.....but that doesn't mean it won't happen. Because I have seen it actually happen in front of my eyes and seen what a horrible way it is for them to die I just won't take that chance anymore.
> Oh.... and supervision had nothing to do with it. This dobe just went after the ball after my friend threw it for her and she scooped it up while running and inhaled it in a split second....we were right there but couldn't do a thing about it as it was lodged in her throat.....
> I guess it is like anything.....bad things sometimes happen but does that mean you should stop doing things in case something horrible happens? No....but you can use balls that are too big for them to choke on and then you know it will never happen and the dogs still get to have their fun.


I think what he has to say is fair; additionally I do not believe it's as big of a threat as you claim. I am sorry a dog died, but that's like saying cars will kill you because my son died in one. Yes, it can happen. Accidents happen. However, the point he was making was it's not as common as you think and you were one of the unfortunate ones! Just like all those drivers who get behind the wheel of the car to go to work and never make it there... My dogs will continue to get to play with tennis balls under my supervision. The other thing that is important to know is your dog's play style and how they handle a toy in their mouth. Regardless... I agree with DFrost


----------



## sparra (Jun 27, 2011)

e.rigby said:


> I think what he has to say is fair; additionally I do not believe it's as big of a threat as you claim. I am sorry a dog died, but that's like saying cars will kill you because my son died in one. Yes, it can happen. Accidents happen. However, the point he was making was it's not as common as you think and you were one of the unfortunate ones! Just like all those drivers who get behind the wheel of the car to go to work and never make it there... My dogs will continue to get to play with tennis balls under my supervision. The other thing that is important to know is your dog's play style and how they handle a toy in their mouth. Regardless... I agree with DFrost


Hmmm......I think I pretty much said all that in my post. I never said it was a BIG threat anywhere, just that I have seen it happen, it was not pleasant, and because of that I won't give my dog a tennis ball.
As for play style....well this dog was 8 years old and had played with tennis balls all her life so i hardly think it was her "play style". If you want to keep giving your dogs tennis balls that is your choice but the OP asked a question and I answered it from very personal experience.


----------



## CLARKE-DUNCAN (Apr 8, 2011)

Nero will just find a spot and lie down with a tennis ball and chew it to shreads! So we don't really bother getting them for him anymore unless they come with a xmas stocking that Nero gets every xmas!


----------



## Paul65 (Oct 17, 2011)

*Tennis balls*

Its not tennis balls - it' balls that are the same size which reading the posts are a choking hazard. It never occured to me. All our GSD's have played with balls the same size as a tennis balls (bigger ones and smaller ones also) and never had a problem. With our latest GSD she can chew up a tb in an hour so we switched to street hockey balls they last longer and less costly. 

Regarding getting a ball lodged in the throat just wondering if you are faced with this life threatening situation - can you cut a hole in the dogs throat and inserted a tube? Can the dog breath then? Can this be done? Not a pleasent thought but losing your dog is an awful thing. How long does the dog have if he/she has got a ball stuck in its throat?


----------



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

Paul65 said:


> Regarding getting a ball lodged in the throat just wondering if you are faced with this life threatening situation - can you cut a hole in the dogs throat and inserted a tube? Can the dog breath then? Can this be done? Not a pleasent thought but losing your dog is an awful thing. How long does the dog have if he/she has got a ball stuck in its throat?


I doubt the dog would lie down still and quiet so you could cut his throat with a pocket knife. 

Regarding the other, I honestly don't know. We were using one of the Kong balls that has a hole in the center. He was able to get a little air through the hole in the ball long enough for us to get him in the car and drive to the e-vet. I could hear his breath wheezing through the hole in the ball, and he lost control of his bodily functions in the car. When we got to the vet, they were able to get the ball out of his throat but he went into cardiac arrest and died on the table. I have nightmares about it. They tried to recusitate several times but it didn't do any good.


Do the safe thing, just throw away your balls that size. Really. The big Chuckit balls and Kong balls cost around $10 a piece and are virtually indestructible. In the long run, they're actually cheaper than tennis balls anyway.


----------



## DunRingill (Dec 28, 2007)

My dogs only get Planet Dog Orbees....too big to be swallowed, and they last for a good long time!

There was a show line dog that used to come to our schutzhund training....I don't care what lines he was from, this dog did really nice bitework. Unfortunately he died after swallowing a tennis ball. It happened right in front of the family (brothers were throwing a tennis ball for the dog) but they couldn't do anything to help him, and by the time they got him to a vet it was too late.


----------



## Paul65 (Oct 17, 2011)

*Choking hazards*

Until I read the post where a dog choked to death on a ball it never occured to me that this was possible. We have had dogs all our lives and balls have been part of it. Don't think I am going to stop playing ball with her. Doesn't help that she constantly drops it at your feet when you are outside working. Wonder how many dogs choke on tb size balls vs how many chase/fetch tb size balls? Just trying to weigh the risk. Maybe odds of choking are slim? Maybe the chance of being stuck by lightening greater?


----------



## DunRingill (Dec 28, 2007)

Paul65 said:


> Until I read the post where a dog choked to death on a ball it never occured to me that this was possible. We have had dogs all our lives and balls have been part of it. Don't think I am going to stop playing ball with her. Doesn't help that she constantly drops it at your feet when you are outside working. Wonder how many dogs choke on tb size balls vs how many chase/fetch tb size balls? Just trying to weigh the risk. Maybe odds of choking are slim? Maybe the chance of being stuck by lightening greater?


I think it happens more often than you realize....

I did flyball with Ianna (GSD) for 8 years, and she never had a problem with tennis balls. I never saw or heard of any dog at a tournament swallowing a tennis ball. But I HAVE heard of several incidents where GSDs (all male, if I remember correctly) swallowed tennis balls or similarly sized balls. So I'm careful not to leave tennis balls out with my dogs. Orbees are larger and can't be swallowed, and my dogs love them.


----------



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

Paul65 said:


> Until I read the post where a dog choked to death on a ball it never occured to me that this was possible. We have had dogs all our lives and balls have been part of it. Don't think I am going to stop playing ball with her. Doesn't help that she constantly drops it at your feet when you are outside working. Wonder how many dogs choke on tb size balls vs how many chase/fetch tb size balls? Just trying to weigh the risk. Maybe odds of choking are slim? Maybe the chance of being stuck by lightening greater?


Do the safe thing, just throw away your balls that size. Really. The big Chuckit balls and Kong balls cost around $10 a piece and are virtually indestructible. In the long run, they're actually cheaper than tennis balls. Nobody's asking you to stop playing ball with your dogs, just get balls that are bigger and will last longer anyway.


I don't know if you've read my posts, but watching your dog die like that is a truly horrible experience.


----------



## southernfiction (Oct 5, 2011)

*Nope*

The tennis balls I have are for the kitty, never for the dogs. I did give the pup a former "horse ball" that she attacks with glee. I had to cut the handle because her lower jaw fit into the hole too perfectly and I was afraid in all her roughhousing she'd break her jaw. Life is a dangerous business!


----------



## Cheerful1 (Sep 27, 2011)

Absolutely not!

Joey's been pretty good with the lacrosse balls, but only under supervision.

We've only had him for 2 months, and I'm still in the overprotective mother stage.

I'd love to find a ball slightly larger than the lacrosse ball, and hard enough for him to chew without breaking (tall order, I know).


----------



## Pepper311 (Sep 11, 2011)

Heck yeah my dogs get tennis balls. My pit bull can not live with out them. He destroys them too. Never had a problem with them he never choked on it. His teeth are fine for his age. They are worn down not from the balls, but from chewing on logs and sticks. He is a mulcher. He is 11 Yr old and still has all his teeth and no pain when eating. He is on dry food and still eats that fast. No health problems have occued from his worn teeth.

Here is a great read on the topic. 
http://3.bp.blogspot.com/_eLH5UnmxL1Y/So2x3t3dYOI/AAAAAAAAAxI/KJjUos5Xtw4/s400/abur.jpg

There are lots of other thing dogs can choke on. Food, bones, chewies, and sticks. Look up greenies.


----------



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

Pepper311 said:


> Here is a great read on the topic.
> http://3.bp.blogspot.com/_eLH5UnmxL1Y/So2x3t3dYOI/AAAAAAAAAxI/KJjUos5Xtw4/s400/abur.jpg


That's a picture.




Cheerful1 said:


> I'd love to find a ball slightly larger than the lacrosse ball, and hard enough for him to chew without breaking (tall order, I know).


Try the large kong balls. Bigger than a tennis or lacrosse ball, and Kong tough.


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

For a larger-than-tennis-ball sized ball that holds up to a lot of chewing, try the Large Chuckit Ultra Balls:
[ame]http://www.amazon.com/Chuckit-Ultra-Ball-Large-3-inch/dp/B00280MUVM[/ame]


----------



## Pepper311 (Sep 11, 2011)

Emoore said:


> That's a picture.
> 
> 
> 
> Try the large kong balls. Bigger than a tennis or lacrosse ball, and Kong tough.



Darn it. Let me try that again. This is it. 

There are worse things for dogs than chewing tennis balls - USATODAY.com


----------



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

Pepper311 said:


> Darn it. Let me try that again. This is it.
> 
> There are worse things for dogs than chewing tennis balls - USATODAY.com


I'm not even slightly worried about teeth. My dog died from inhaling a tennis ball while playing fetch. Three other dogs on this thread also died from inhaling tennis balls while fetching. A few months ago there was a news story about a police patrol dog that died after inhaling a tennis ball he was fetching. About two weeks ago on this forum there was a thread about a dog named Goofy who nearly died from inhaling his tennis ball, but his owners were able to extract it in time. 

Others can have their own opinions of course, but _to me_, the risk of tennis balls and similarly-sized balls is too high. I don't have hard numbers, but I hear about dogs dying of tennis ball inhalation about as often as I hear of dogs dying of bloat. You don't have to stop playing fetch with your dog to avoid the risk, you just spend ten bucks on a bigger ball that will last practically forever.


----------



## Lauri & The Gang (Jun 28, 2001)

As always it comes down to individual dogs.

My previous pack of Shepherds ADORED tennis balls. They would lay down and chew them like gum - nom nom nom nom.  They never had teeth problems and never tried to swallow them, not even the pieces of lawn-mowered tennis balls!

Mauser loves ANY type of ball! I tend to switch between his big Jolly Ball (with the rope attached so I can throw it) and the tennis ball (which I use with the Chuckit).

For my Cocker Spaniel, Tazer - a tennis ball is like crack! He is totally and absolutely CRAZY about them.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

> Absolutely not!
> 
> Joey's been pretty good with the lacrosse balls, but only under supervision.
> 
> ...


I certainly would never let my dogs fetch Lacrosse balls, they are small, smooth~ very easy to choke on. 
One reason I like the Cuz balls, those feet will stop a dog from swallowing one. And they bounce randomly making more fun when they land after a hard throw.


----------



## Chicagocanine (Aug 7, 2008)

I only buy the Kong tennis balls which are much larger than a regular tennis ball so they can't swallow/choke on it, and they are also made to not abrade the teeth. Bianca loves them because they squeak too.




Cheerful1 said:


> I'd love to find a ball slightly larger than the lacrosse ball, and hard enough for him to chew without breaking (tall order, I know).


Have you tried the Planet Dog toys/balls?




southernfiction said:


> The tennis balls I have are for the kitty, never for the dogs.


One of my cats loves to play with Bianca's Kong ball sometimes.


----------



## msvette2u (Mar 20, 2006)

I love love love Planet Dog balls- the earth ones!
They are the only balls my Dachshund will not destroy within 5 min. of getting it. In fact they aren't fun any longer because he sees the fun as being able to destroy it! 
Cuz's are no match, tennis balls last 5-10min., you name it, OH and Zogoflex so far has been indestructible!


----------



## Anja1Blue (Feb 27, 2008)

No tennis balls, they are hard on the teeth. I also vote for Planet Dog balls (Orbees) and footballs - they are made in the US and are non-toxic. Really great, and my dogs love them. The only other toy I give them are Kongs - I just won't risk anything which says Made In China - who knows what they contain.
__________________________________________
Susan

Anja SchH3 GSD
Conor GSD
Blue BH WH T1 GSD - waiting at the Bridge :angel:


----------



## lrodptl (Nov 12, 2009)

Tennis balls and teeth

There are worse things for dogs than chewing tennis balls - USATODAY.com


----------



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

lrodptl said:


> Tennis balls and teeth
> 
> There are worse things for dogs than chewing tennis balls - USATODAY.com


No offense, but that was just posted in the previous page on this thread. And my thought is, why worry about teeth when you have a dog that's dead from choking on the  things?


----------



## lrodptl (Nov 12, 2009)

Emoore said:


> No offense, but that was just posted in the previous page on this thread. And my thought is, why worry about teeth when you have a dog that's dead from choking on the  things?


Now that the teeth wear thing is refuted, I'd like to see hard numbers on tennis balls and dogs choking.


----------



## lrodptl (Nov 12, 2009)

lrodptl said:


> Now that the teeth wear thing is refuted, I'd like to see hard numbers on tennis balls and dogs choking.


For 30 years my 6 dogs have caught tennis balls at least 50 times a day,almost without exception. That's over 500000 chances I think. Doesn't everything present some risk,however minute? What's the chances you'll be in a car accident when your dog is in the car? What's the chances the dog will contract Lyme after hiking in the woods? What's the chances he'll drown while swimming?


----------



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

lrodptl said:


> Now that the teeth wear thing is refuted, I'd like to see hard numbers on tennis balls and dogs choking.


I don't know percentages, but I can think of 6 off the top of my head. My own was one of them. Even if you dog only goes through 4 or 5 tennis balls a year, a large Kong ball that will last years is cheaper. I can't think of any reason to justify using them. A big Kong is cheaper and safer.

I hope you'll excuse me if I come across as being passionate about this. I watched my dog choke to death on a ball last year and it was horrible. To me, if I can keep one person from having to stand there helplessly and watch their dog die that terribly, it's worth it.


----------



## Stella's Mom (Mar 8, 2011)

Emoore said:


> I don't know percentages, but I can think of 6 off the top of my head. My own was one of them. Even if you dog only goes through 4 or 5 tennis balls a year, a large Kong ball that will last years is cheaper. I can't think of any reason to justify using them. A big Kong is cheaper and safer.
> 
> I hope you'll excuse me if I come across as being passionate about this. I watched my dog choke to death on a ball last year and it was horrible. To me, if I can keep one person from having to stand there helplessly and watch their dog die that terribly, it's worth it.


I am with you. I can't take the risk of my dog choking either.


----------



## lrodptl (Nov 12, 2009)

Emoore said:


> I don't know percentages, but I can think of 6 off the top of my head. My own was one of them. Even if you dog only goes through 4 or 5 tennis balls a year, a large Kong ball that will last years is cheaper. I can't think of any reason to justify using them. A big Kong is cheaper and safer.
> 
> I hope you'll excuse me if I come across as being passionate about this. I watched my dog choke to death on a ball last year and it was horrible. To me, if I can keep one person from having to stand there helplessly and watch their dog die that terribly, it's worth it.


I really know of none. I just came from the trainer and he said the said same thing,he knows of none. My dog goes through about 100 tennis balls a year,broken,lost or just lose their bounce. I'll put the question to my Vet,a large Animal hospital.
If you know of 6,that is an extreme number and I'm sorry about your dog,I really am. I don't want my dogs living in protective bubbles. My last Shepherd before this one had Lyme twice. Do I stop walking my present GSD in the local bogs,woods etc? My impression is that the number of dogs that have choked on tennis balls is so minute percentage wise that it's overly cautious to rule them out. Because of your experience,I will be more cautious and will do more research. Thanks.


----------



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

To me, overly cautious would be never playing with a ball again. Playing ball with a little bit bigger ball isn't overly cautious, it's just moderating the risk. Sort of like buying a car with airbags and wearing your seatbelt, or wearing a helmet when you ride a motorcycle, or putting tick repellent on your dog to try to minimize the lyme risk when you walk in the woods.


----------



## msvette2u (Mar 20, 2006)

I was on a pit bull forum where a dog swallowed some tennis ball and it got stuck and caused a blockage. 
My own springer played with one most her life and was fine. But since we have Conan the Destroyer, no tennis balls at all in our home.
its not worth it to me.


----------



## Samhood (Mar 19, 2021)

I think one should allow *tennis balls* for playing with your pets But always an eye on them while they play.
Hope this will help you in a better way.


----------



## Sunsilver (Apr 8, 2014)

Samhood, this thread is 11 years old.

I very much disagree with you. The fuzzy coating on tennis balls can wear the enamel off a dog's teeth.
With most of the GSDs I've had, a tennis ball's lifespan is less than a day. Once they chew the ball open, they can easily swallow the pieces.

Worst of all, a tennis ball is JUST the right size to get stuck in a dog's throat and cause them to suffocate!

I use the Chuck-it balls. They have holes in them, so if the dog does swallow them, air can likely still get into the dog's lungs. For added safety, I loop a piece of cord through the holes. This gives me more oomph when throwing the balls, and also gives me something to play tug with. If the dog does swallow the ball, I can use the cord to pull it free.









Chuckit! Medium The Whistler Ball 2.5 inch, 2-Pack (Colors Vary) | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for Chuckit! Medium The Whistler Ball 2.5 inch, 2-Pack (Colors Vary) at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



www.ebay.ca


----------



## car2ner (Apr 9, 2014)

there are so many balls available. Too much grit gets into the fluff of a tennis ball. Kong balls work well until they break apart but are designed to not restrict air flow. I like to tie a thick string through the hole so I can throw them and play 2 Ball. A number of people like these





Swing 'n Fling DuraFoam Fetch BALL™ - Starmark Pet Products


Virtually indestructible ball designed for flying far and perfect for retrieval or tug of war games.




www.starmarkacademy.com




But mostly get a ball big enough to not get swallowed.


----------

